# Beethoven not best symphonies



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

People talk much about beethoven now his 9 symphonies are not the best compared to SCHUBERT,DVORAK & PETER.His symphony 9 sounds good but not better than SCHUBERT & DVORAK 9TH symphonies.His 8th symphony does not sound better than DVORAK & SCHUBERT 8 TH symphonies.Now his 7th symphony sounds equal to SCHUBERT /DVORAK 7TH symphonies.Beethoven symphony 6 sounds fine but not like SCHUBERT & DVORAK 6th symphonies.Now his symphony 5 does not sound better than TCHAIKOVSKY symphony 5 because PETER uses dance like material also peter has better polyrhytms & homorhythms than LUDWIG.Peter uses a march in the moderato con anima.Beethoven 4th symphony does not sound better than SCHUBERT,PETER & DVORAK 4TH symphonies.Now i like BEETHOVEN but people put to much focus on him.


----------

